# Pestilent Plog: Nurgle Warriors of Chaos.



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

What to do to get myself back into the Hobby??

After talking with the missus about ideas a shared Army to try and get something finished and playable it came down to Dwaves or Nurgle WoC, a great idea but we couldn't agree
and although her painting is good I couldnt bring myself to hand over conversions anyway...

So what's the plan? Well I went with the Nurgle and she took the stunties, Doesn't really cure the getting things done issue though.

With that in mind we made a purchase and paint pact, no new boxes of minis till the previous one is painted. We both went mad buying stuff before with other armies and ended up with large piles of minis which we are both convinced has kinda killed our enthusiasm for actually laying paint to mini

So off to the local GW to get a box of warriors and Army book for me and a box of Dwarf Warriors for her (she'll buy the book on her pay day), typically No WoC book, so Dwarf book for her and a box of Warriors of each type ( Now she'll buy me my book on her payday which also happens to be GW delivery day).

For me conversion is king so time to get at those Warriors..

Working a rank at a time from the back, guessing at about 15 for a unit ( no book  ) the first job is to get rid of the pesky Undivided iconography off those shields and make the Warriors a bit more Nurglely without going overboard. 
Simple horn cut offs and single central replacement to give the guys a more followers of Nurgle feel.
Bit of GS (well brown stuff in this case,, no, not that type) to hide the cape fur join, horn joins etc



















Now shields, that is where the interest really is with WoC, such a large area waiting on attention, almost a shame GW put stuff on it and stopped people doing their own detailing (I miss all the wacky hand painted stuff people used to do).
Gonna pretty much wing it on these, grabbing all ideas Nurgle and GSing them.

Here is the first shield with a Forgeworld Death Guard shoulder pad that inspired it.











Now to get some more done.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Got to love nurgle, the conversion possibilities are endless. 
And it must be great to have someone building a new army parallel to you, keep the enthusiasm up. 
Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

nice start. and well made shield!


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I look forward to seeing how you stretch your creativity to fill in so many shields...


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks for the comments so far folks.

Just a couple of shield fronts to post up this time...

I said I was gonna wing it, so Classic Fly with a little junk on a cord.









Papa's Kiss.









Sorry bout the picture quality. I really need to get a new camera but you know how it is, camera Vs minis, minis win.

Two more shields to think up and GS and then the back row ( I say back but I'm sure my favs will shuffle forward lol) is ready for paint.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

A fantasy log? A Vash one at that? God does exist.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice work on those shields! :good:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Just another couple of Shields yet again.

Tri Tongue









Plague Bearer face.









I have a sneaking suspicion that the second one will shuffle from the back rank somewhat because atm it's probably my favourite.

Well thats the rear rank done and Iv'e started prepping the next one, gonna have to start fishing around for some more design ideas in a couple of shields time.

The idea is to make this unit up to 15, so with the the 2 Warriors left from this first box and an older metal Champion I found lurking in my 40K bits box I am annoyingly 2 short of the full 15. So I can see another box of Warriors in the not too distant future.Not sure if that breaks the Paint before next Purchase rule or not.

Still no army book as the local GWs automatic ordering system has failed to order so next Thursday before I can plan anything out which leaves me with a bit of a dilemma.
_*Champion, Standard and Musician* is it safe to just make them or should I wait for the book in case they need a specific weapon or some such modeled up??_


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Those are some splendid shields! I like the helmets as well. I'm really curious to see the finished unit.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks for the comments.

Slow week on the hobby front as real life intrudes.

*Finished the basic prep and conversion work on the rank and file*.(Not the shields.)









*Prepped a Champion*, not overly keen wrong weapon but a temporary stand in until I dig up another few warriors.









*Started a 25x50 filler tile* to bulk the unit up to 15 ( again until I get some more warriors).










I have painted a test mini, but due to my terrible camera I can't even manage a half decent picture until daylight.
In other news a box of Dragon Ogres has been rather surprisingly gifted to me so they will be up for the Nurgle treatment soonish.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Those shields are cool as hell! Nicely done!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Once again proving I need a new Camera here is a test paint job.










The base needs doing but I'll do the whole unit at once, the pustules on his head need doing and the cloak back isn't done (not that you can see that from this angle anyway).

All told it is ok but I'm probably going to change the colours a bit. This one is Waagh Green and then just bone added to highlight. As I want to mix greens a bit within the unit he can stay as he is colour wise.


----------



## Loran (Dec 20, 2007)

Looks great! Suitably gross for Nurgle :grin:

I really like the shield designs. Amazing green stuffing / converting to bring the glory of Nurgle to the fore  Can't wait to see the unit completed!

- Loran


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Finally a bit more progress.

Another WoN painted.









And some work on my current distraction ( I should be GSing more shields really).









So much for a quick and easy unit filler, spent more time fiddling with it than GSing 5 warriors has so far.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Managed to pick up an old sorcerer on fleabay that had an arm missing, which by pure chance I have in my bits box from a commission conversion I did about 12 years ago.

This means a couple of things;

A) I have been doing this far too long and hoarding all sorts of stuff which sanity says I really should not.
B) The 50 x 25 filler tentacles thingy isn't needed at this time. ( wanted to pop them on a 50x50 anyway really.)

On the progress front not too exciting.

*Warrior 3*
]










Shield 6 'Eyes and Stys' 









And of course still a dire need of a new camera.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Little bit of painting progress despite Christmas excesses Slaanesh would be proud of.

*WoN 4*









I was deeply unhappy with the Champion that I had put together even though he was just going to be temporary, so I attacked him and he is well on the way to joining the unit properly now.

*Champion Of Nurgle* needs a bit more detail on the shield under the old 40K Icon skelly in the form of a Nurgle symbol.









Started the Banner chap just shield and banner top needed.









Also started the Musician, need to finish the blank form and then detail the big worm horn.









Here is the Sorcerer I picked up on fleabay united with the long hoarded arm and ready for some GS luvvin in the form of new Nurgle style head and 'staff' top.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Managed to find the Epic chaos sprues Iv'e been looking for since I picked up Nurgle WoC, which gives me an easy Standard top option.










Also finished his shield










Started making the Sorcerers head, it is going to be some sort of carrion feeding insect type thing. All depends what sort of mouth parts I can sculpt up once I have made the head up around the eyes.











Finished the Champions shield detail, so he is ready for paint.










Got a ranker done and undercoated, used the left over 40K Icon top from the Champions shield and a bit of GS.









Knocked up a toothy mouth shield using sharpened 1.5mm plastic rod for the teeth.










And most shockingly of all managed to paint another chap, completing a whole rank lol. I'll get a pic of the first 5 together when the light is better.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

your very talented! great GS work a+


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Great work all around mate! :good:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Bit more painting and modelling to show.

Two more Warriors.



















Finishing the Fly headed Sorcerer conversion helped clear a bit of a mental block on shield designs.




























So just over half way on painting and nearly there on modelling,this unit needs a Lord and then two more Warriors so I can swap out the Lord and Sorcerer if I want.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Loving this plog so far mate :good:


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Wow really great stuff here, great work!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks all 

A few more bits painted...

*Warrior 8*









*Warrior 9*









*Banner*









Bought a Herald or Nurgle off Ebay, well just the back of the body to see if I can work out some sort of Lord out of him and some GS.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Little bit of progress to share, I've had one of those weeks where I end up dabbling here and there and not finishing anything.

Been bulking out the Warriors with a filler and another warrior ( original unit of 15, boosted to 20).

A nurgling shield front chap.
Gave me a chance to practice Nurglings which I am sure is a skill I need to acquire.


















Unit Filler.
Had a spare hound knocking about, still a fair bit to do, mainly Pustules and Fur repair where I have cut things away and added new stuff.










WIP Lord
Another one I keep dabbing at and then stepping away from. I got a Herald body off Ebay and have just been making it up from there.









Just realized I have not posted these on the thread as I dumped them into the Monthly challanges


----------

